

Meet the new MySpace, it’s called Badoo - inmygarage
http://amandapeyton.com/blog/2010/06/meet-the-new-myspace-its-called-badoo/

======
Caligula
I do not see the correlation between myspace being dead and random dating site
#235 succeeding.

